# تفاصيل درج ( نموذج رائع ) أوتوكاد dwg



## khzm (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تفاصيل درج بملف أوتوكاد بسيط و نموذجي و يمكن أن يكون مرجع مفيد و خاصة للمبتدئين


----------



## مختار السقوطري (4 مايو 2010)

مشاركة طيبة ومفيدة ........ جزاك الله خيرا.

نرجو المزيد.


----------



## imadali (5 مايو 2010)

شكور اخي


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ماجد العراقي (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## jirar (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hermione (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اي ام سي (14 يونيو 2010)

*شكر وسؤال*

عاشت ايدك:75: لكن عندي سؤال على موضوع يشبهه عندي درج دائري (حلزوني) يحتوي على عشر درجات ومن ثم تكمله الدرج باربعه درجات ومن ثم خمسه درجات عاديه (مستقيمه) سؤالي هو هل استطيع ان لا اسند الصحن على شئ ؟؟؟ ام يجب ان اسنده على كولوم او حائط مثلا ؟؟؟ وشكرا:11:


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (15 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## بنت المسمية (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا كثيرا , أريد لوسمحتم مسقط لدرج حلزوني دائري مرسوم علأوتوكاد


----------



## يزن العرابي (19 يونيو 2011)

اخي ام اي سي .................هذا كلام غير منطقي يجب وضع الاعمده


----------



## habebroka (17 نوفمبر 2011)

that's really good Brother 

you are so Nice Person 

Thankx ..Thanx

i hope we can see more things coming from you

you the best broOoO

Peace :20:


----------



## architect one (17 نوفمبر 2011)

الأخ khzm بارك الله بك وشكراً لمجهودك 
ولكن يرجى الإنتباه الى اتجاه درج الصعود فليس من المعقول أن يكون الشاحطين بنفس الإتجاه لسهم الصعود حتى لوكان المقصود وجودهما بطابقين مختلفين
أخوك architect one


----------



## mascara29 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=196919#ixzz1e002aoid
*​*مشاركة طيبة ومفيدة ........ جزاك الله خيرا.

نرجو المزيد.*


----------



## احمد نادي (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبير السودان (19 نوفمبر 2011)

:77::77::77:تسلم الايادى


----------



## amr fathy (21 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mascara29 (22 مارس 2012)

*

*​*شكرا كثيرا *


----------



## ArCh JoNa (27 مارس 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx so much


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (31 مارس 2013)

Thanks


----------



## bboumediene (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى رمضان عمران (6 فبراير 2014)

thanx


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## medkamel (6 فبراير 2014)

machkoooooooooor


----------



## iraqivisionary (6 فبراير 2014)

درج رائع


----------



## algwas (14 فبراير 2014)

بنت المسمية قال:


> شكرا كثيرا , أريد لوسمحتم مسقط لدرج حلزوني دائري مرسوم علأوتوكاد



شكرا اخي وانا لي نفس الطلب


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (6 مارس 2014)

تفاصيل مهمة شكرا لك


----------



## mohxlaila (9 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابراهيم777 (1 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا ويعطيك العافية


----------

